

Ask HN: Tell me some futuristic innovative things to do on a restaurant - raghav003

Using modern technologies like iPad, Android, TouchScreen, Social networking etc.. One idea is to make the menu on a touch screen near the table and ordering through it. Can you help me with more ideas ?
======
HerraBRE
Why not give the store a simple web-server with a menu, and then let people
browse and order drinks and food using their own smartphones? Then you can do
things like collect ratings and complaints and such on the same interface (not
necessarily all made public).

Using a QR-code on the table, you can send people directly to a specific URL
which identifies their table without them having to key that in manually.

Plug a printer into the web server and orders can go directly to paper.

The same web server would be useful for take-out or home delivery.

~~~
HerraBRE
Following up to myself... using a plug computer and something like
<http://pagekite.net/>, you could make this a plug-and-play product which
works with any consumer Internet connection. Remote support will be relatively
easy, as the product will actually have a public facing website.

------
T2P
If you go with the touch screen on the table, it would be really neat if users
could place orders from their table using the device, and see the progress of
their order going through the kitchen.

Good online ordering and options for pickup would be really cool for the
website. Also, put your hours and an HTML menu on the front page, right up at
the top. 99% of the time, if I'm going to a restaurants page, I want the hours
or the menu. Most eateries seem to miss that.

------
bomdelata
you can let your customers make a reservation as well choose a table through
their gadgets also you can add a service like that "make a pre order for
drinkd for example'while you arrive!

------
mw63214
what is the area like, demographics wise, where your restaurant is? is it
heavily populated? average-ish age of most of your target market? do most
customers have smartphones?

